# What if a port does not use build systems supported by ports



## Kitche (Nov 21, 2008)

For example Ingres uses jam to build. How would I use this third party tool that is not supported by the ports system to build a port?


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 21, 2008)

You have to use BUILD_DEPENDS, sometimes there are also USE_X variables you can set.


----------



## Kitche (Nov 21, 2008)

yea found that out after about a minute after I posted that but think I'll go with the linux port for this application for right now, since some of the files need to be edited to make it work cleanly by FreeBSD by default


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 22, 2008)

You can add patches to the port, actually many ports do that. So if you're willing to spend the time have a look at the Porter's Handbook and give it a try.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Nov 22, 2008)

Check astro/gpstk for a simple example. It's not just BUILD_DEPENDS - you may also have to override some targets.


----------



## Kitche (Nov 23, 2008)

kamikaze said:
			
		

> You can add patches to the port, actually many ports do that. So if you're willing to spend the time have a look at the Porter's Handbook and give it a try.



I read porter's handbook all the time, I m just digging a bit deeper into ports, since I have already sent a few patches for some ports to the PR system.

Just when I read the BUILD_DEPENDS part it got me a bit confused but think I'll try porting the linux version of this port over first before I tackle the source one at least for right now.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Nov 23, 2008)

Kitche said:
			
		

> Just when I read the BUILD_DEPENDS part it got me a bit confused but think I'll try porting the linux version of this port over first before I tackle the source one at least for right now.



On a related note, where do you find the open source version of Ingres (if we're talking the database). I only see solaris and linux tarballs.


----------



## Kitche (Nov 23, 2008)

It is on the ingres site it's the tarball that says -gpl-src on it. Think it's the first on the list when you download it on their site.

of course it's a registration download so you need to register to even grab it.


----------

